# Atinic or Blue Lights on Cichlid Tank



## fourtanks (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm going to upgrade my lighting on my 75g tank. They guy at the fish store said I may want to buy the saltwater setup with one 10K and one Atinic (Blue) bulb because the blue would make the colors of the fish stand out.

Has anyone ever done or seen this?


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

My light fixture has 2 actinic and 2 10k lamps in it and I absolutely love the lighting it gives the tank. The one drawback is actinic bulbs seem to cause algae to become a problem if they are left on alot. I've started using a shorter light cycle and that took care of the problem. You could also just have the actinic on when you are around and/or looking at the tank. I know someone will come and say they prefer not to use them, and I understand their reasoning, but I still love mine. Besides, theres no cooler way to show your tank to someone than by having only the actinics on,,, too cool.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I like actinics also and use them in combination with the daylight bulbs. I have nerite snails in all of my tanks, so the algae thing is not an issue. Actinics cast a light that some just don't like, as they seem to prefer just the bright daylight bulbs. It's just a matter of personal preference. Sometimes, though, it's fish dependant. My p. nigripinnis fins literally glow a neon blue under them.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I found that oranges & yellows get washed out with just the 10k & Actinic bulbs.

I use 3; PowerGlo (8k?), 10k & actinic. Once all 3, it looks great.

Were I to choose only 2, it would probably be the PowerGlo & 10k


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

I use a 6700 K and acitinic I like it but it is personell taste. :fish:


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

2X 6700K - 2X Actinic

Only have the actinic on briefly as a change of pace. They do promote algae growth..


----------

